# The Love Fantails



## Ahsan9702 (Dec 20, 2013)

*







The hen cleaning the male's fur <3 










They love each other very much...

* Male let female eat the feed and himself eat the feed which is fell down on the ground

* The female cleans the males fur

* They both kiss each other too

* The male bows down when the female comes around him

* They will produce an offspring 
​*


----------

